# Thank you, good bye, and good luck!



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I joined you all in January thinking we were about to embark on an adoption journey, but to my utter surprise and disbelief I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant 

SS were aware of the fact that I was on my last month of Clomid, and provisionally put our names down for a preparation course next month, so I'll be ringing them today to let them know we won't be going.

I just wanted to say thank you for all the support you've given me, albeit for a short while, and good luck to you all, I hope you become forever parents very soon 

Maybe I'll be back with you one day - we always wanted more than one child together, and I'm getting a bit long in the tooth to be going through all this again!

Best wishes to everyone

Loubie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey what fab news Loubie, well done  
wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOHOO FANTASTIC NEWS

Congratulations Loubie & Dh that is fantastic hun, have a happy healthy 9 months & drop in every now and then to update us all 

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Loubie

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy, will look out for news of your special arrival in 8 months time.

Karen x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow what wonderful news to wake up and see on here this morning!!! 

Congratulations sweetie, wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy. 

Remember to bring back some piccies of your little one when it arrives!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

What wonderful news, HUGE congratulations.  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months.

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! 

Wishing you lots of luck & happiness.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

What lovely news!

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S

Have a great 8 months!!

Natsxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  wishing you a happy and healthy pregancy!

What a wonderful reason to leave our wee group.

Magenta x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow - congratulations.  What wonderful news - you and dh must be over the moon.

Good luck with your pregnancy - hope it is a happy and healthy one and look forward to hearing more news in 9 months time!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats! to you both Loubie.

Laine


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll stay in touch 

Loubie xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

What great news, so pleased for you.

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

love
Cindy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

well done Lou - really pleased for you both!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent news !!
Have a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Jo
x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW! What excellent news!!

Wishing you lots of love and happiness for a healthy and trouble free pregnancy.

Please keep us informed of developments (in 8 months time!!)

Best wishes,
Ever x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations & wishing you all the best for the future.


----------

